# horns or no?



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

It seems all the books, the magazines, and a lot of informative sites online all say to disbud babies when they are very young. That being said, it seems like I almost never see an ad or goats for sale that have been disbudded. What is the deal?

For a commercial operation, what should be the strategy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed of goats are you talking about? Most people leave horns on meat goats and most people disbud their dairy goats.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

And it also depends on the area you are looking at as well.

Show dairy goats all need to be disbudded but around here I'd say the herds are half and half (show or not) and so there are quite a few goats that come up for sale that have horns. Some times it seems like there are far more horned goats than not.


----------



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

yeah, I am looking at meat goats....so that explains it. Thanks.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Meat goats are very rarely disbudded. The main reason dairy goats are disbudded is they cannot be shown with horns.


----------

